# My week of gun season



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Long post sorry, I decided to keep a log this year to see when where and what I saw all week. It helped passing the time sitting in the box all day every day from daylight to dark.

I'm sure some of the single deer sightings were button bucks but they were too far away to confirm so I just recorded every antler less deer as a doe.

Some of these deer were the same ones every day, but many were not. I also recorded exactly where I saw them and where they went. These are recorded by landmarks and would not mean anything to you, but it gives me a very clear record of where the majority of sighting took place on the property

Also, I hunt in an area where I can see a long way, not all deer are in shooting range, as many as 1/2 are not.

Monday
7:45 - 6 does
10:00 - 1 deer?
12:00 - 4 does
1:15 - 3 does
1:55 - small buck
3:40 - 2 does
3;50 - 2 does - small 8 point
4:00 - 4 does
4:20 - 3 does
4:55 - 5 does

Tuesday
7:15 - 3 does
7;18 - 1 doe
7:30 - 3 does
8:20 - 4 does
8:35 - 1 doe
10:45 - 3 does one direction 2 opposite at pond gate
1;45 - 2 does, 100" 8 point
2:15 - 1 doe
2:35 - 1 doe
2:55 - 1 doe
3:05 - 1 doe
3:10 - 2 does
3:25 - 2 does
4:10 - 3 does
4:15 - 2 does and funky buck I killed
5:15 - 1 doe

Wednesday

7:30 - 1 doe
8:00 - 3 doe
9:00 - 4:00 - Out of box taking care of deer I shot day before.
4:00 - back in box
4:45 - 3 does
4:48 - 2 does
5:05 - 2 does

Thursday

7:15 - 1 doe
7:40 - 7 does
7:45 - 2 does
8:30 - 1 doe
9:15 - 2 doe
10:00 - 2 doe
2:30 - 4 doe
3:05 - 2 doe
4:10 - 3 doe
4:40 - 3 doe
4:55 - 3 doe

Friday

7:30 - Heard Josh shoot! Killed nice 8
7:45 - 12:00 helped Josh take care of his deer
12:00 - back in stand
12:45 - 6 point
2:45 - 2 does
3:30 - 3 does
4;30 - 2 does and a 7 point dogging the does
4:40 - shooter size buck following hot does and 7 point
4:50 - 1 doe

Saturday

7:15 - 1 deer?
8:10 - 3 doe
9:15 - 3 doe
11:00 - 1:00 - not in box
2:00 - 1 doe
4:50 - 3 doe

Sunday
7:00 - 10:15 - No deer sightings!

My funky buck. Had I had time to really look him over I may or may not of shot him. He was aged at 4-1/2. This was a very quick decision as he trailed 2 does across a road above what we call the pond gate. he was 170 yds and walking left to right. I did not have time to put the binoculars on him, it was shoot now or not. I shot and KNEW I pulled the shot left. I shot him through the guts. I recovered him 60 yds from where I shot him but not until the next morning. My bad!











Small 8 on Monday










View to the 'pond gate" where I shot the buck and saw bunches of the deer during the week










A couple of other views from my box


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice report Kim!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow that is a nice report Kim!  I found it interesting just to compare the frequency of sightings between your place and mine. You had roughly 30 deer a day sightings. That is awesome! It was interesting thought that you had very few buck sightings. You averaged less than a buck a day for sightings. I did not hunt all week long but I would say that compared to what I would expect on my place you saw more than I would have on mine but I would guess that I would normally see more bucks. Many of them are not shooters but bucks nevertheless.

I have always kept mental notes of daily hunts but never put them on paper. That would be a good idea.

I assume you normally devote some of the ML season to harvesting does?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Good job Kim!

I am jealous beyond words, one of these days I will be able to afford some property like that.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian,

I saw very few bucks this year so far. last year in the same place I was covered up with bucks.

Josh saw some nice bucks where he was hunting, in fact he saw on Monday the one I shot on Tuesday. He also had 4 different bucks at one time.

The other guy that hunts with me was seeing 5-8 different bucks a day, most days seeing them over and over again.

All week,for 3 of us, there were only 5 potential shooters seen, two died.

I sat in the box after Tuesday for the rest of the week with no gun. I will take a doe during MZ

Maybe one of these. I had a bunch of deer cross at this spot again this year.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice report and it sure would make it easier to sit still on stand if I was seeing anywhere near those kinds of numbers.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My numbers of sightings dropped every day. The snow on the ground and front coming in that would normally mean some good deer movement did not work that way. The deer holed up and did not budge much Saturday and I saw ZERO deer on Sunday morning, that is a tough feat on this property.

The neighbors blew them up pretty good during drives on Thursday and Friday, maybe they killed them all


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats! That is an awesome buck and even more awesome property. That must be a dream come true.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow...that is so much better than my 10 minutes worth.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

me likes the funky buck


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice report Kim!


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice report. Awesome Buck. I like Odd Racks better than huge ones. That is definietly a once in a lifetime buck. Good Job.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I like the character of the bucks rack...Congrats! It will make for a nice mount.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

heres some better pics of Mr. funkybuck.
ive never seen anything like him. His main beam almost goes backwards. And the base on that side is too big to wrap your hands around and goes a ways down toward his eye just above the skin. I think he's got 10 points.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

He looks to be a very old buck too. I have killed a couple over the years that had funky racks and they were indeed older deer as well, although not as large as that one. He has some good mass. It just doesn't exactly go where you would expect it too.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I would guess that funkybuck suffered an injury to the left side of his body sometime in the past. Thus, it causes the right side of the rack to be out of character.

Nice buck! Congratulations.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> I would guess that funkybuck suffered an injury to the left side of his body sometime in the past. Thus, it causes the right side of the rack to be out of character.
> 
> Nice buck! Congratulations.


We looked him over and could find no old obvious injuries. The guys at ODNR district office in Athens where we checked him in looked for the same thing and then the meat processor looked and couldn't find anything. He may have suffered and previous injury to lead to the funkiness of the rack we just could find it.

They aged him at 4-1/2. He looked and acted healthy with the exception of the weird antlers.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...I have only seen one like that in my lifetime...I was heading East on 76 ..East of Lake Milton saw a car pulled off to the side...Saw a guy standing on side of road by a deer...Pulled over to see if he needed help...He did not hit it was waiting for the Game Warden..He wanted the head....Had a rack like the one you killed...Right side looked normal ..Left side had a thick base came up like a tree with three points ..no curve to it at all...Could have been your deer's daddy...I would hang him on my wall anytime....Congrt's...C.L....:!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice report. Man, I need to move further south. Ottawa county sucks.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Kim, looks like ya had a fantastic week!

Great looking buck ya got, any close up shots of his right antler? Looks to be very unique, congrats!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Fishpro said:


> Nice report. Man, I need to move further south. Ottawa county sucks.


They got 8 on the first day this year!!!!!!!!!!!
At our woods my buddy from school saw a buck and a doe, I told him he should feel real lucky 

You think they should change the limits back to the way they used to be Fishpro?

Anyways sorry to get off topic 
Lundy your hunt sounded very exciting!!!!!!!!! Nice land you have there and an even cooler buck!!!!!!!!!
Keep It Up!
Jonny


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> They got 8 on the first day this year!!!!!!!!!!!
> At our woods my buddy from school saw a buck and a doe, I told him he should feel real lucky
> 
> You think they should change the limits back to the way they used to be Fishpro?
> ...


Now even though Ottawa countys deer herd isn't the greatest, there are other parts of zone A that have good #'s of deer. I think the antlerless tag is good in those other parts, but they could do away with it in Ottawa county, and I'd be cool with it. Thats just my opinion.


----------

